# Just got a Ponte Vecchio Lusso - Have lots of questions!



## 50cent (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi all,

I just bought a second hand Ponte Vecchio Lusso.

It's my first 'proper' coffee machine (my last one cost me £30 from Aldi) so I'm looking forward to drinking some nice cappuccinos!

A problem I have is the seller didn't have the instructions. So my first question is does anyone on here have a copy of them (photocopy / scan etc.) that I could get hold of?

I found what appears to be a partial scan of them online here, but i'd rather have the full instructions.

Since it is second hand, you always worry about things being wrong or not working properley. But since I have never used one of these lever machines before, I don't really know how it is meant to behave.

When I turn it on, the machine gets very hot quite quickly, with the top plate and the sides being very hot to the touch. Is this normal?

The pressure gets up to about 1.75 bar or so according to the gauge. I read on a website somewhere that this should be reduced to produce better coffee. Would reducing the pressure affect the steam output? I like cappuccino so I'll be frothing milk with it.

Since I'm still waiting for my grinder to arrive, I bought some preground coffee from the supermarket. When I tested the machine, the water came through the filter pretty much instantly and there was very little if any crema. Would this be simply because the coffee is not ground fine enough? (It said suitable for all coffee machines on the packet) Could the high pressure in the boiler be contributing to it?

In terms of spare parts, I contacted bellabarista.co.uk about them. They were really friendly and gave me a comprehensive reply. The do sell some of the parts but they don't stock the 3 seals for the lever mechanism (not sure what it's called exactly). I wanted to get a set for spare in case I ever need to change them. Does anybody know who would sell these?

I'm sure I have more questions but I'll leave it at that for now. I'm looking forward to getting to grips with the machine and learning how to use it properley.

I hope my grinder arrives soon!

Cheers


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

This will give you most of the info you need. You may well have seen it already.

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/PonteVecchiocloserlookv3.pdf


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

1.75 bar is when the safety valve (if fitted) on the boiler will begin to blow (!).

You should adjust the pressure switch to reduce the steam pressure to 1-1.1 bar.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I've no knowledge of the PV, but do have a Pavoni lever, and I can assure you that the problem with the weak brew is very probably down to your store-bought pre-ground. "Suitable for all coffee machines" means it's coarse enough for filter/french press - so definitely too coarse for your PV.

I am surprised that BB don't sell all the 'consumable' spares for the PV - but you can certainly get them from Orphanespresso in the States - (and knowing BB's postage charges, they probably won't cost much more in total from the States.

Welcome to the forum. New lever enthusiasts always welcome!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

There is a guy on hear called Slowroast who can almost certainly give you some help

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?4414-My-Current-Set-Up-With-Ponte-Vecchio-Lusso-Mk2&highlight=Ponte


----------



## 50cent (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for your replies and link to the article.

I've done some more research on the net and found some interesting info.

Something I haven't found info on is cleaning and flushing the boiler.

The partial instructions I have state 'use a mix of water and vinegar' but does not state which vinegar nor a mix ratio.

I will send Slowroast a PM to see if he is about.

Cheers


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.home-barista.com/ponte-vecchio-lusso-review.html

Not sure if you have come across this already but posted it anyway.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello! I've used one of these for a year or so, first rule that comes to mind - Don't expect long shots. The shots are short and sweet. Boiler pressure is generally quite high at 1.75, it does lead the machine to getting up to temperature quicker, but some shots can be a bit too hot and bitter. I personally set it down to about 1.1 - 1.2, but some go for 1.5, choose what you think tastes better. Bare in mind you have to do this with the casing off and things are VERY hot inside! To answer your question - Yes, perfectly normal for the whole thing to get hot. The cup warmer is one of the best I've used.

Steam pressure is still much higher than you'll find on most domestic machines, and very easy to work with, you'll be making microfoam in no time.

I'm sure you're aware of the false pressure (Air causing the boiler to appear up to temp but it's not) that needs bleeding off. Bleed off until the steam is coming through at full pressure, then an essential thing I learnt is to purge the group! The thermo-syphon doesn't seem to start itself, you have to purge quite a bit of water out of the group before it starts. Leave the group handle locked in, run about a cup of water through, and let the machine sit for about 20 minutes if you can, 10 is possible but you might end up with a slightly sour shot. Once the group is up to temperature it's very stable, you should only purge in-between shots to clear the screen of any gunk if the last shot fouled it.

Once it's all at the right temperatures, it is generally a forgiving machine. On those bleak mornings you can get away with grinding, level off and tamp, and still get a nice drink. This isn't to say that's always the case, some coffee's are better than others. I personally never weighed my beans with this, I didn't have that knowledge then but I would recommend it now, but I found nothing wrong with dosing to the top and levelling, as long as you're consistent and it tastes good to you.

Make or buy a decent tamper that fits, this will make an incredible difference.

When it comes to the whole lever thing, one, two or two and a half pulls? You decide. I personally went for two. Be gentle though (don't pull right down really quick, especially on a second pull, you'll break the puck) and make use of the pre-infusion piston half way through the first pull.

I would personally grind and dose to the top of the double basket, chop and level in with the back of a knife, tamp medium-light, lock the handle in, and pull the lever slowly down until pre-infusion (You'll hear a hissing midway) and hold for 10 seconds, pull down and hold for a further 5 seconds, then gently release until the spring guides itself. Then slowly guide it back down, hold for 2 seconds and gently release.

Watch for blonding, if the shot blondes, pull the cup away and place a container underneath the spouts, the drip tray is as much good as a chocolate teapot!

You'll eventually work out what is best for you, and what you enjoy.

Key points:

Shot's are short, never long from this machine. Ignore the 14g for 25 second rule. Infact, don't time it at all, it is not possible to do so with this machine, you are looking for shot quality and taste. Or you can go down the route of weighing the actual shot itself as it extracts, I however haven't tried this.

Do pre-infuse.

Do purge the group after the initial warm up and let it sit, then for cleaning flushes, nothing else. It's temperature stable once it's at temp.

Be gentle with the lever, any shocks to the puck will fracture it and ruin your shot.

Don't get all fussed over it coming out one spout more than the other, as long as you check your tamp is level whilst tamping, you're good. The spouts aren't even, no matter how level you tamp it won't come out both sides all the time!

DON'T unlock the portafilter mid-pull or immediately after a pull, there is no three way or pressure release valve, you'll most certainly get the dreaded portafilter "sneeze" and it WILL make a mess. For the same reason, you don't need to backflush, ever.

Where possible keep your dose, tamp and extraction style (Number of pulls) As consistent as possible, as with any machine, otherwise you'll end up wondering where you went wrong.

When frothing, you'll find the steam very dry and powerful and the three hole tip is superb, this is great to cause the milk to roll into itself simply by pointing the wand directly down the spout and you will have no trouble, make sure you have a pitcher that fits though.

The low down is to find what works best for you, you can't skip the initial heat up faffs, the group is a bit of a funny thing and the false pressure is an inconvenience but don't let it put you off, enjoy the machine and be creative. Enjoy the thick syrupy shots and smooth cappuccino milk.

Cleaning is very simple, never try to backflush, simply flush the group well at the end of a session, and wipe anything out with a bit of kitchen roll, don't forget the seal! The portafilter and basket(s) should be soaked in Cafiza weekly, I don't recommend scraping the steam wand, should you miss any milk when wiping it off. Soak it in hot water and wipe it off again, mine is dented from the previous users! I personally stuck the drip tray and grill in the dishwasher, as it's all stainless and mine was scratched already. It won't damage it, just makes things easier, it's up to you. Do not stick the portafilter in the dishwasher however. Never ever.

Enjoy your new machine!


----------

